
Release 2018-03-23 – NeoMutt - chmaynard
https://www.neomutt.org/2018/03/23/release
======
positr0n
Awesome! Last time I tried to use mutt it segfaulted on startup. Granted this
was 6 years ago on cygwin trying to synch mail with a lotus notes server. From
the main page:

 _What is it?_

NeoMutt is a command line mail reader (or MUA). It's a fork of Mutt with added
features.

 _Why?_

The NeoMutt project is hoping to kick-start development on the Mutt project.
NeoMutt has already attracted about twenty developers and enthusiasts.

------
dewey
Are there any screenshots how it looks like with some of the features enabled
that set this apart from "normal" mutt? (Haven't used mutt before so I'd be
curious what it looks like).

